
Show HN: High quality speech recognition - soheil
http://app.loverino.com/?hn
======
kjksf
You should also have a demo with existing file i.e. one that doesn't require
uploading.

I doubt many people have a file with speech of 30sec or less laying around
just to try your thing.

~~~
soheil
Great point, thanks for pointing that out.

------
detaro
please don't delete and resubmit, that is against the rules.

